# Cobra and pit viper bites



## Glide (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

i have post a thread concerning the numerous dangerous snakes coming into my house and garden. I wanted to know what would be the best way to keep them out of my house.
I m living in indonesia and have already found cobras, pit viper and many other snakes in my house and garden.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/560836-how-prevent-cobras-enter-my.html#post6778698

one of my other question would be the emergency steps i have to follow in case of bites.
The most dangerous one are spitting cobras as they are very very common in my area. I have already found 3 of them during the last couple of months.

One doctor advises me to have Adrenalin shot (ANAPEN) ready in my fridge in case of bites of cobra. He told me to use it as last option while going to the hospital (if the heart is slowing down to much).
He also recommend me to have Corticoid injection nearby to prevent an allergy.
Every doctor i ask are not snake specialist and i to get tips from you may be very useful.

Does any of you have any other advice of what to do and not to do if my family got bitten ?


thanks again.


Mateo


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Glide said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have post a thread concerning the numerous dangerous snakes coming into my house and garden. I wanted to know what would be the best way to keep them out of my house.
> I m living in indonesia and have already found cobras, pit viper and many other snakes in my house and garden.
> ...


 I have no idea on antivenom's etc but there are venom extraction pumps that can be bought and will help to minimize damage done, aside from that I think your best approach is to remain as calm as possible, avoid physical exertian and make your way to hospital.

I think (although I may be wrong) that adrenaline would be last resort stuff as your excellerated heat rate will carry the venom around your body quicker and speed up the reaction : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

a word of warning..... be very careful of advice recieved from forums, there are very few people who are qualified to give advice on this subject on here, following the wrong advice could easily make the situation worse, id say contact the liverpool school of tropical medicine or a similar establishment for advice as they have doctors specifically trained in snakebites


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> a word of warning..... be very careful of advice recieved from forums, there are very few people who are qualified to give advice on this subject on here, following the wrong advice could easily make the situation worse, id say contact the liverpool school of tropical medicine or a similar establishment for advice as they have doctors specifically trained in snakebites


Totally agree, which is why the info I offered was broad spectrum, common sense but you are 100% correct that a forum is not the best place to get possibly life or death info from : victory:


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

my advice, move


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> a word of warning..... be very careful of advice recieved from forums, there are very few people who are qualified to give advice on this subject on here, following the wrong advice could easily make the situation worse, id say contact the liverpool school of tropical medicine or a similar establishment for advice as they have doctors specifically trained in snakebites


I agree completely. For something as serious as venomous snake bite it is essential to get advice from medical personell that have knowledge of human envenomation, and definitely not the internet at large!

Case in point:



> I have no idea on antivenom's etc but there are venom extraction pumps that can be bought and will help to minimize damage done


Venom extractors are contra-indicated as it has been shown that they increase local damage and are ineffective at removing venom.

David.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Glide said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have post a thread concerning the numerous dangerous snakes coming into my house and garden. I wanted to know what would be the best way to keep them out of my house.
> I m living in indonesia and have already found cobras, pit viper and many other snakes in my house and garden.
> ...


My advice would be to get yourself or the person bitten to the nearest hospital which specializes in venomous snake bites. If you are unsure of such a hospital then I would find out quick smart. Self administrating various drugs, in my opinion, isn't your priority, your priority would be to keep yourself or the bite victim as calm as possible and follow basic procedures recommended to you by a specialist doctor.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cjd99 said:


> my advice, move


lmfao


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

i might be wrong , but surely there are better places than a UK forum to find out what you should be doing regards wild snakes in indonesia . 

does the goverment/ local authority over there not have guidelines ect ? im pretty sure that your house isnt the only one under threat .


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Glide said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have post a thread concerning the numerous dangerous snakes coming into my house and garden. I wanted to know what would be the best way to keep them out of my house.
> I m living in indonesia and have already found cobras, *pit viper and many other snakes* in my house and garden.
> ...


You lucky b*****d!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

My advice,

Listen to David R - what he doesn't know, isn't worth knowing.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

DavidR said:


> I agree completely. For something as serious as venomous snake bite it is essential to get advice from medical personell that have knowledge of human envenomation, and definitely not the internet at large!
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of this, thank you for pointing that out.

I posted this with all intention that it was sound advice but now realise that it was a pretty stupid thing to do, which goes to further the point, that even with the best intentions, a forum is a pretty crap place to get life saving medical advice.

Sincere appologies : victory:


----------



## Glide (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

i know a forum is not the best place to get medical advise but i prefer to ask and get your point of view. You handle dangerous snakes and i m sure you have good experience.
Most of the doctors i have asked about this didn t know anything. many told me to use the venom extractor and it seems finally to be a bad idea...

I will post some new pics of the next snakes coming in the house. Especially cobras, they are really beautiful (green and brown). I m really careful about this matter. They can be anywhere here and to make them leave my garden is sometime really tricky... i don t want to hurt them...as far as it is possible.

thanks again and continue to enjoy caring those wonderful reptiles... on my side i will continue to live in their natural viv...

mateo


----------

